# Numériser cassettes camescope



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour
Je voudrais numériser des cassettes de camescope (qui n'était pas numérique donc). Y a-t-il in moyen pas trop compliqué pour faire ça ?    :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (10 Février 2011)

Hello

regarde en bas de cette page


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

j'ai regardé, je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse. J'avais vu sur internet un truc intéressant mais je ne sais pas où je pourrais trouver ça ou quelque chose dans le genre... rapide et pas trop compliqué. 
Le principe, enregistrer cassette camescope sur cassette VHS puis numériser, je connais. Je cherche justement qq chose d'autre.
Ce que j'avais vu qui me paraissait intéressant est à voir sur le lien :http://www.formac.com/webapp/products_av_studiodv.php
Est-ce-que quelqu'un connait ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Février 2011)

tout est pourtant indiqué dans les discussions similaires, y compris la solution "formac"


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

je ne le vois pas 
en fait ce que je cherche c'est pour les cassettes de camescopes.


----------



## JFL27 (10 Février 2011)

Il existe des boitiers pour cela. J'ai trouvé en quelques clics sur Google ceci : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TW129ZM/A


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

oui, merci, j'ai trouvé ça aussi http://www.roxio.com/fra/products/easy-vhs-to-dvd/mac/overview.html
Mais est-ce -que le camescope que j'ai sera compatible ? Je vois sur le dessin qu'il y 3 cables RCA , jaune, rouge et noir.Sur mon camescope il n'y en a qu'un jaune et un blanc. C'est un Panasonic(non numérique) de l'année 2000.


----------



## JFL27 (10 Février 2011)

A priori, la RCA jaune c'est la vidéo, et la RCA blanche, le son en mono.


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

Oui, donc sur le camescope il n'y a qu'une entrée jaune et une blanche. Pas de rouge. Ça fait rien ?


----------



## JFL27 (10 Février 2011)

Quels sont la marque et le modèle ?


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

C'est un Panasonic - Modele NV-RX17EG/E


----------



## JFL27 (10 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de renseignements sur ce modèle sur le Net. Tu n'as pas la notice ? A priori, je dirais que ce doit être un appareil mono d'où une seule prise pour le son (la blanche). Tu le relis comment sur ta TV ?


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

Avec un boitier spécial en forme de cassette VHS. je mets la cassette du camescope dedans et je mets le tout dans le magnetoscope. Enfin ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si malgré le fait que je n'ai pas d'entrée de cable rouge sur le camescope , si je peux utiliser quand même ou :
le 
*Roxio Easy VHS to DVD pour Mac*

ou le 

*Elgato Video Capture* 

*
*


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Les prises RCA importantes sont la jaune et la blanche.

La prise jaune correspond au câble vidéo tandis que la prise blanche correspond au câble audio dans le cas d'une sonorisation monophonique.

La prise rouge n'est utilisée que dans le cas d'une sonorisation stéréophonique. Dans ce cas, elle correspond au canal audio droit, et la prise blanche correspond alors au canal audio gauche.


----------



## sconie (10 Février 2011)

Ha d'accord, merci.


----------



## JFL27 (10 Février 2011)

Par contre assures-toi d'utiliser au besoin un logiciel qui "dépoussière" la vidéo analogique sinon le résultat risque d'être très très médiocre. Du temps de la télé cathodique, nos video même en Hi8 paressaient extraordinaires mais portées sur une résolution nettement supérieure c'est la cata ! Tous les bruits, tous les défauts sont "magnifiés" !


Oui, mais ça ça sera une question pour le forum "Vidéo", ici, on ne parle que de la partie "matérielle" de la question !


----------



## sconie (14 Février 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Les prises RCA importantes sont la jaune et la blanche.
> 
> ...


Je peux donc utiliser le boitier de Roxio ? bien que je n'ai pas de prise rouge. 
Il faut bien que je le sache avant de l'acheter naturellement. C'est pour ça que je pose toutes ces questions. Pour ne pas découvrir aprés l'avoir acheté que je ne peux pas m'en servir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




JFL27 a dit:


> Par contre assures-toi d'utiliser au besoin un logiciel qui "dépoussière" la vidéo analogique sinon le résultat risque d'être très très médiocre. Du temps de la télé cathodique, nos video même en Hi8 paressaient extraordinaires mais portées sur une résolution nettement supérieure c'est la cata ! Tous les bruits, tous les défauts sont "magnifiés" !
> 
> 
> Oui, mais ça ça sera une question pour le forum "Vidéo", ici, on ne parle que de la partie "matérielle" de la question !


Comme quel logiciel par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

J'ai eu la même chose à faire.

Donc, la cassette du camescope dans son adaptateur (la "fausse" cassette VHS qui permet de lire les cassettes du camescope sur un magnétoscope)
L'adaptateur dans le magnétoscope.
La sortie péritel du magnétoscope reliée au boîtier Roxio (il faut un adaptateur) - et le Roxio sur un port USB de mon mac.
Et hop !

Mon camescope aussi n'avait qu'une sortie son (prise blanche).
L'avantage de ma solution c'est que j'ai bien le son en stéréo (même si c'est probablement le mono en double plutôt qu'une vraie stéréo) et non en mono comme j'aurais eu en branchant directement le camescope au Roxio.

La qualité d'image en sortie est correcte sans être exceptionnelle (attention au passage sur une télé grand écran, ça pixellise quand même un peu)


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Février 2011)

sconie a dit:


> Je peux donc utiliser le boitier de Roxio ? bien que je n'ai pas de prise rouge.


Ne pas avoir de prise rouge signifie seulement que la sortie ton caméscope est monophonique. Quel que soit le boîtier de numérisation utilisé, tu pourras utiliser la prise branche pour enregistrer le son disponible. La prise rouge ne sera simplement pas branchée.

Si tu souhaites ensuite avoir le son reproduit sur les deux canaux stéréophoniques, ce ne sera plus qu'une question logicielle, qui peut le plus souvent être réglée d'emblée avec le logiciel de numérisation fourni, sinon après-coup à l'aide d'un logiciel indépendant.


En revanche, il y a des questions plus importantes à régler :

1- la compatibilité au niveau de la norme vidéo :Les principales normes sont SECAM, PAL et NTFS. Il faut impérativement que la norme de la vidéo produite par ton caméscope soit supportée par le boîtier de numérisation, sous peine de te retrouver avec des enregistrements inexploitables.

Dans ton cas, il doit s'agir très certainement de la norme PAL. Mais ce point doit être vérifié.​
2- le format et la qualité des vidéos numériques produites :Il faudrait choisir le matériel de numérisation et le logiciel associé en fonction de l'usage que tu auras de ces vidéos.

Un taille d'image trop faible ou une compression trop importante du flux induisent une perte de qualité qui ne peut être rattrapée par la suite. Notamment, certains appareils sont prévus pour produire des vidéos utilisables sur des baladeurs (iPods ou autres), et dont la qualité est incompatible avec une diffusion correcte sur un téléviseur ou un écran d'ordinateur.

Toutefois, il est inutile d'espérer une meilleure définition d'image (i.e. nombre de lignes par image ou par trame) que celle présentée par la source.

Comme les conversions de format vidéo entraînent également une perte de qualité, il faut les éviter au maximum. Il est donc préférable que les vidéos soient encodée directement dans le format souhaité.​
3- la compatibilité du boîtier de numérisation avec la configuration matérielle de l'ordinateur :Certaines solutions requièrent une grande puissance de calcul de la part de l'ordinateur, et ne peuvent pas fonctionner correctement sur des configurations trop légères. La fréquence du processeur et la quantité de RAM requises doivent être vérifiées.​
4- la compatibilité du logiciel fourni avec la configuration de l'ordinateur :Le logiciel fourni est souvent le seul à pouvoir faire fonctionner le boîtier de numérisation. Il faut donc s'assurer que le type de processeur (par exemple Intel Core 2 Duo) et la version du système d'exploitation (par exemple Mac OS 10.6) correspondent à la configuration requise.​

Toutes les informations nécessaires doivent être trouvées dans les documentations des produits concernés, ou à défaut auprès du magasin qui les vend.


----------



## sconie (14 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai eu la même chose à faire.
> 
> Donc, la cassette du camescope dans son adaptateur (la "fausse" cassette VHS qui permet de lire les cassettes du camescope sur un magnétoscope)
> L'adaptateur dans le magnétoscope.
> ...


L'ennui c'est que mon Mac est loin du magnetoscope. Ca va encore être une histoire de rallonges, d'adaptateur etc.... C'est justement pour ça que je voulais acheter un appareil qui m'évite toutes ces démarches tout en étant rapide et efficace. Mais enfin bon, c'est en tout cas une solution à retenir.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2011)

sconie a dit:


> L'ennui c'est que mon Mac est loin du magnetoscope. Ca va encore être une histoire de rallonges, d'adaptateur etc....



Euuuh  Lorsque j'ai numérisé quelques cassettes VHS à l'aide de mon Studio DV Formac, le magnétoscope (qui était au rez de chaussée), je l'ai monté dans mon bureau, à l'étage, pour le poser à côté du Mac, et à la main, en plus, je n'ai même pas fait venir de camion-grue, et une fois le travail fait, je l'ai redescendu de la même manière ! 

Accessoirement, un camescope analogique, tu n'as pas besoin de transférer les cassettes sur un magnetoscope, tu peux le connecter directement au dispositif d'acquisition !


----------



## herszk (17 Février 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> 1- la compatibilité au niveau de la norme vidéo :Les principales normes sont SECAM, PAL et NTFS.​




Bonjour.
Je suppose que tu as voulu dire NTSC !!!
Je me vois mal utiliser Paragon pour lire des cassettes américaines.​


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as voulu dire NTSC !!!
> Je me vois mal utiliser Paragon pour lire des cassettes américaines.


:rateau: Oups... Au temps pour moi. À force d'en parler, je finis par avoir le cerveau formaté !


----------

